# Best Tachometer for saws



## musch (Jan 10, 2007)

I am looking at the one Baileys sells, the SenDEC STS-5000. 
Is it ideal for chainsaws, or should I make some other considerations?
Now that I am starting to do more carb adjustments, and work on "projects", I don't want to burn up a saw cause its not adjusted properly. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 10, 2007)

The one that works?


----------



## Deoje (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd like to know which one works, without having to buy several.

The problem is I can't afford $100 for a tach, but would like to find one that works well. 

Any suggestions? What do people think of the Baileys tach mentioned above?

Thanks


----------



## musch (Jan 10, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> The one that works?



uh, thanks? :bang: 

 :taped:


----------



## gatkeper1 (Jan 10, 2007)

The Stihl and SenDEC look quite alike. Could they be related.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 10, 2007)

It's possible, but the insides might be quite different. Stihl certainly doesn't make their own tachs, but they do spec them. The -7 and -8 were made to work with the newer ignitions systems.


----------



## musch (Jan 10, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> It's possible, but the insides might be quite different. Stihl certainly doesn't make their own tachs, but they do spec them. The -7 and -8 were made to work with the newer ignitions systems.



Do you know anything about the Baileys one Lake? How much would a Stihl cost?


----------



## gatkeper1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Lakeside
How about the DTI-20K tach. Will it work with the new ignitions?


----------



## MAG58 (Jan 10, 2007)

Got one Digital Laser Tachometer (PHOTO) to day, cost $93.00 here in Norway, Accuracy of ±(0.05%+1 digit) Sampling Time of 0.5 sec., have to test it an other day, so I can't tell you anything more about it.

Here is a link, and one pic, of almost the same model, this is a Digital Laser Tachometer, (no PHOTO), but I don't know the difference? other then it's at a lower cost($49.00) in US.
http://www.web-tronics.com/lastacdt.html


----------



## AZLOGGER (Jan 10, 2007)

*I don't know any thing about the Tach that Bailey's sell nor the *_STIHL_* Tach, here are pictures of the Digital Tach I use. I have had this one so long I don't recall what it cost me! It is very accurate and batteries last a long time (if I remember to turn it off). You guys complaining about the cost of a Tach, take the cake, if it helps you save one saw from a seizure, it has paid for itself! JMHO :deadhorse: *


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 10, 2007)

OK guys I have researched this big time and here are my findings.
The Baileys tach has a refresh rate of 1.5 seconds.
the cheapie tach ( i got one) refresh rate is 2.5 seconds.
The Stihl tachs I have checked into have a refresh rate of .5 second.
Just bought a EDT-5 myself today. Dont figure i will ever have a newer saw with the new magnetic set up.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jan 10, 2007)

anyone who knows the update rate for baileys tach ???


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 10, 2007)

SWE#Kipp said:


> anyone who knows the update rate for baileys tach ???





Cut4fun said:


> OK guys I have researched this big time and here are my findings.
> The Baileys tach has a refresh rate of 1.5 seconds.
> the cheapie tach ( i got one) refresh rate is 2.5 seconds.
> The Stihl tachs I have checked into have a refresh rate of .5 second.
> Just bought a EDT-5 myself today. Dont figure i will ever have a newer saw with the new magnetic set up.




Right before your thread.


----------



## bytehoven (Jan 10, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Just bought a EDT-5 myself today. Dont figure i will ever have a newer saw with the new magnetic set up.



Did you buy the EDT-5 off Ebay? That looked like a good deal.


----------



## Deoje (Jan 10, 2007)

AZLOGGER said:


> *You guys complaining about the cost of a Tach, take the cake, if it helps you save one saw from a seizure, it has paid for itself! JMHO :deadhorse: *



Ya know that's true, but if I don't have the money to pay for the thing in the first place it won't save anything. That's why I have to find one that I can afford


----------



## bytehoven (Jan 10, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Nope, my brother called and there was one at his stihl dealer in stock. I live 3 hours from him, but will get it in do time.



Cut... if I may ask, what was the price on the EDT-5? You can send me a PM if you wish. Did you also price the EDT-8?

Thanks


----------



## Bobcat (Jan 10, 2007)

*SenDec*

A nice feature of the SenDec is that is saves in memory the highest rpms. After a test run, hold down the little button and it will display it for you. Holding down the button a little longer will reset to zero. I also have a Stihl EDT-? (somewhere), but it does not have this feature.


----------



## bytehoven (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Cut4Fun.

Bobcat: That is a nice feature.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 10, 2007)

*Det 303*

Does anyone know much about the Stihl DET-303? Details, compatibility to new the new tech saws?


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jan 11, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Right before your thread.




hmmm too many painkillers 
thanks


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jan 11, 2007)

someone who may got the rate info for stihl edt 6 ??
thanks !

/K


----------



## MAG58 (Jan 11, 2007)

MAG58 said:


> Got one Digital Laser Photo Tachometer to day, cost $93.00 here in Norway, Accuracy of ±(0.05%+1 digit) Sampling Time of 0.5 sec., have to test it an other day, so I can't tell you anything more about it.
> 
> Here is a link, and one pic, of almost the same model, this is a Digital Laser Tachometer, (no Photo), but I don't know the difference? other then it's at a lower cost($49.00) in US.
> http://www.web-tronics.com/lastacdt.html



Did some reading in the Tach manual, and tested it on one saw today.
The difference between Laser PHOTO and non PHOTO, is that the Digital Laser PHOTO have a shorter Detecting Distance and wider Laser beam, so it's easy to use. This model have memory for last Max and Min RPM reading. There is also a symbol in the display for when the Tach is reading correctly.
I taped on some reflecting Tape to the flywheel on my muffler modded Husky 55, this saw is tuned by ear, and did some reading whit the Tach. The idle was 2770-2850 RPM, the WOT was 12750-13080 RPM. I think this Tach is easy to understand and use.


----------



## AZLOGGER (Jan 11, 2007)

*MAG58*
Yor getting your *Tools* all wet! I haven't seen a Grey Top 55 in a long time, they look great with the Grey Top.


----------



## Bobcat (Jan 11, 2007)

MAG58: 
Does your manual give the min & max distance ranges for the Digital Laser Photo ?


----------



## MAG58 (Jan 11, 2007)

AZLOGGER said:


> *MAG58*
> Yor getting your *Tools* all wet! I haven't seen a Grey Top 55 in a long time, they look great with the Grey Top.



I can promise you that everything here is getting *wet* when you'r outside, cos here is a new RECORD in *RAIN*:censored: And the Grey Top 55 is one of the saw's I bought new in 1991, it has seen plenty wood and it's still going strong 



> Bobcat MAG58:
> Does your manual give the min & max distance ranges for the Digital Laser Photo ?



Yes, for the Digital Laser Photo, the Detecting Distance is 50mm to 500mm.


----------



## AZLOGGER (Jan 11, 2007)

MAG58 said:


> I can promise you that everything here is getting *wet* when you'r outside, cos here is a new RECORD in *RAIN*:censored: And the Grey Top 55 is one of the saw's I bought new in 1991, it has seen plenty wood and it's still going strong



*MAG58*
Your 55 looks like *BRANDNEW* I have seen new chainsaws used less than 1 hour look worse than your 1991 saw! *You keep a Tidy Ship.*


----------



## MAG58 (Jan 11, 2007)

AZLOGGER said:


> *MAG58*
> Your 55 looks like *BRANDNEW* I have seen new chainsaws used less than 1 hour look worse than your 1991 saw! *You keep a Tidy Ship.*



Thank you, and yes, I try to have all my tools clean up and tidy after use  I think it's mush better for the tools, and it's more nicer when you are taking the tools out to use again. My thinking is that the saw's or any tool should be cleaned up real good if they are to rest fore some time.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 11, 2007)

MAG58 said:


> Did some reading in the Tach manual, and tested it on one saw today.
> The difference between Laser PHOTO and non PHOTO, is that the Digital Laser Photo have a shorter Detecting Distance and wider Laser beam, so it's easy to use. This model have memory for last Max and Min RPM reading. There is also a symbol in the display for when the Tach is reading correctly.
> I taped on some reflecting Tape to the flywheel on my muffler modded Husky 55, this saw is tuned by ear, and did some reading whit the Tach. The idle was 2770-2850 RPM, the WOT was 12750-13080 RPM. I think this Tach is easy to understand and use.


I was looking at those, but didnt want to have to put the reflective tape on all the saws to get the readings. especially when i line 4 up in a row to check in about 5 mins. Thats what scared me off that tach. But glad it worked for you. 
Nice looking husky too!


----------



## MAG58 (Jan 11, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> I was looking at those, but didnt want to have to put the reflective tape on all the saws to get the readings. especially when i line 4 up in a row to check in about 5 mins. Thats what scared me off that tach. But glad it worked for you.
> Nice looking husky too!



I think this Tach is easy and fast to use, but as you say, you have to put on Reflective Tape on the flywheel on every saw. But if you clean it good whit Aceton before you put on the Tape, it should stay pretty good in place fore some time I think. And thank you, I think the Husky is nice too


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 11, 2007)

I bought one those tachs for about $32 including shipping. I my case I'm not using it on saws - way to tricky to hold it and tune at the same time. I'm using it to see the speed of my lathe, drill press etc. Nice units...


----------



## MAG58 (Jan 11, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I bought one those tachs for about $32 including shipping. I my case I'm not using it on saws - way to tricky to hold it and tune at the same time. I'm using it to see the speed of my lathe, drill press etc. Nice units...



Yes it tricky to hold it and tune the saw at the same time, but I tune the saw and then do some reading whit the Tach. And it seem to be at a lower cost in US, as always


----------



## bytehoven (Jan 11, 2007)

I just bought this tach from a small engine shop on Ebay.






* Reads Engine RPM up to 15 inches (35 cm) from the ignition wire
* ON and MODE Button Turns off automatically
* Display Window protected with Lexan film
* Displays up to 20,000 RPM with a 10 rpm accuracy
* Engine RPM is updated every .5 seconds
* Large Display for easy readout
* Shielded antenna lead for “hands free” operation included
* Replaceable 9V Battery included
* Weather Proof housing including protective “rubber” casing
* Can be set for single and multi cylinder engines, 2-cycle and 4-cycle
* Maximum Recall of RPM
* Complete Operating Instructions included
* One year limited factory warranty


I have sent a message to the seller to see if he has more available. It seems like a great unit with fast .5 sample rate, replaceable battery, max RPM readout, etc.

I'll post a follow up once I get the tach.

It was $99 shipped

EDIT: he does have more available, and as a newbie 'round here, I would love to know the appropriate way to share info for those interested.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 11, 2007)

You can go to the company web site for that tech tach 20 and their fast tach (made for chainsaws)and get them both for $85 apiece plus the $5 shipping. i looked at them both.


----------



## MAG58 (Jan 11, 2007)

Bobcat said:


> MAG58:
> Does your manual give the min & max distance ranges for the Digital Laser Photo ?



Well here you have it all  

Digital Laser Tachometer Specifications

Display: 5 digits, 15mm (0.6") LCD Display 
Accuracy: ±(0.05%+1 digit)
Precision: 0.1 RPM (2.5 – 999.99 RPM), 1 RPM (over 1000 RPM)
Sampling Time: 0.5 sec. (over 120 RPM) 
Range select: Auto-Ranging 
Range: 2.5 to 99,999 RPM 
Memory Function:The Max value/ Min value/ Last displayed value will be automaticly stored in memory 
Time Base: Quartz Crystal 
Detecting Distance: 50mm to 500mm (PHOTO)
Operating Temp: 0-50 deg C 
Dimensions: 160 x 72 x 37 mm 
Power consumption: approx 50mA 
Weight: 30 grams (including batteries) 
Operate: 4 AA Batteries

Remember this is the PHOTO type  and you have to read the specifications to know


----------



## bytehoven (Jan 11, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> You can go to the company web site for that tech tach 20 and their fast tach (made for chainsaws)and get them both for $85 apiece plus the $5 shipping. i looked at them both.



Ouch... There went $9 needlessly.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 11, 2007)

bytehoven said:


> I just bought this tach from a small engine shop on Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I used the same tach for two years - worked great... RBTREE now owns it..


----------



## bytehoven (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the thumbs up Andy. 

edit: I talked with one of the tech guys at Design Technologies, and he said the 20K is just a little faster sampling than the Fast Tach, comes with the wiring harness & the protective boot and is just as good with chain saws.

He echoed Andy's comments saying the 20K is used by many shops, including some brand name manufacurers.

He even offered to let me trade my Ebay bought 20k for a Fast Tach, but we both thought I would enjoy the 20k just fine.

It sounds like Design Technologies can be added to the list of companies with great support.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 11, 2007)

bytehoven said:


> Thanks for the thumbs up Andy.
> 
> edit: I talked with one of the tech guys at Design Technologies, and he said the 20K is just a little faster sampling than the Fast Tach, comes with the wiring harness & the protective boot and is just as good with chain saws.
> 
> ...



Agreed with your post. If I couldnt get the EDT-5. Thats what i was going for next.


----------



## gatkeper1 (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a PET-1100 that I got from one of the members here a while back.
Does everything i want from it. It was highly regarded back then. Does anyone else use them?
19000 RPM max
0.5 refresh


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jan 15, 2007)

Stihl edt 302 ?
someone who got some info on this tach ,,
info wanted is, max rpm and update rate !!
the only info I found was in japanese !!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stihl-Digital-E...oryZ4678QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 15, 2007)

*freak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



sawinredneck said:


> The one that works?



Hey Redneck,,,, Give us a Break???????? Ya know somethin or Not??????? :help: :help:


----------



## asb151 (Jan 15, 2007)

bytehoven said:


> I just bought this tach from a small engine shop on Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I own one as well. Very satisfied with it.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 16, 2007)

*Edt 5*

Just a update. Received the EDT 5 today and it is a sweet tach, reads fast as you hit the throttle. It also takes a CR 2032 lithium battery for replacements. approx 20,000 hours for battery use per battery. So I should be set for life now with a tach with replaceable battery.
Thanks Lake for the tug toward the 5, since dont plan on buying the new saw for a long long time that uses the newer style tachs.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## bytehoven (Jan 16, 2007)

20k hours/battery ?

Wow!

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IchWarriorMkII (Jan 16, 2007)

I bought the $24 tach, it works alright, but its slow to update.

Got my 353 leaned out a bit, hopefully it will keep the E-Tech muffler as cool as possible. Im looking forward to getting a sharp chain on it and cutting, see how it runs.

I tached it out to 12,200-12,150. I could tweak it a little more if I so desire... 

Back to the tack, I just wrapped it around the spark plug wire, they leave a bit of stripped wire that I assume would be used to crimp a clip on? Maybe if you want to clip it on the spark plug lead vs. wrapping it...


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have and use two different Dixson Tachometers with the analog meter. Don't know if they are the best or even rate at the top but, I like them.
Jay


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 23, 2007)

Bought this today looks almost exactly like the EDT-8, Stihl here in Sweden said the EDT-7 has more functions then EDT-8 ,,, donno about that though 

It's wicked fast to read the Rpm compared to the elcheapo tach I got


----------



## Greg Lees (Feb 23, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> It's possible, but the insides might be quite different. Stihl certainly doesn't make their own tachs, but they do spec them. The -7 and -8 were made to work with the newer ignitions systems.



Andy - Madsen's sent me the EDT 8, but told me about the 7 as well. They said the 8 just did 2 stroke engines and the the 7 tach'd both 2 and 4 stroke engines. I got a new Stihl 2007 catalog the other day and it said both the 7 and 8 did two and four stroke, but the 8 measured four strokes that controlled the RPMs at the crankcase (I think) and the 7 measured four strokes that controlled the RPMs at the camshaft. (?)

Who's right and does it matter which one you have if you're only using it on chainsaws? 

Greg


----------



## Dok (Feb 23, 2007)

Great thread! After reading all the posts I ordered a Tiny Tach 20k today. I like the fact that it can be used on more than just chainsaws and the price/performance ratio works for me. I'll post back after I've used it a bit. 
Thanks everyone!
Brad


----------



## Ray Bennett (Feb 23, 2007)

Dok said:


> Great thread! After reading all the posts I ordered a Tiny Tach 20k today. I like the fact that it can be used on more than just chainsaws and the price/performance ratio works for me. I'll post back after I've used it a bit.
> Thanks everyone!
> Brad



I have owned a tiny tach for 2 years and it has worked great other than it is a little slow to up date. The thing I really like about it is you can wrap the wire around the handle bar of your saw and hold the tach in your fingers and really see what your saw is doing in the cut. You will be amazed how much more you can get out of your saw tuning it this way. I ended up running a lot leaner that I thought was safe when I tuned by ear or when I tuned it by tach out of the wood. I could still go leaner for better performance but do not really want to risk the expense of burning up a saw.


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 23, 2007)

I ordered a Tech Tach 20TT this week. I also ordered a saw to test it on. I hope to be posting information about each next week.


----------



## livewire (Feb 23, 2007)

I bought the *EDT-8* recently. It works good for me. I don't know if it does 4stroke or not but it doesn't matter as I will only use it on my saw(s)

I should mention that finding this little tach at my local dealers was like searching for the holy grail. No one knew what the hell I was asking for, even with the part number!

$99 bucks and some change...once they found it!


----------



## Greg Lees (Feb 23, 2007)

So with my new tach, is it OK to warm the saw up and run it briefly at WOT to adjust the max RPM? I have a new MS460 with the DP muffler, the H and L jets are 1 turn out, but don't really know if thats enough or too much. I don't want to hurt my saw, but I don't want to run too lean unknowingly.

Greg


----------



## Dok (Feb 23, 2007)

livewire said:


> I should mention that finding this little tach at my local dealers was like searching for the holy grail. No one knew what the hell I was asking for, even with the part number!
> 
> $99 bucks and some change...once they found it!



Tell me about it! My Stihl dealer had a tach in stock but it was an older model for $100. I asked about the new tachs but they didn't know anything about them. They were busy and I chose not to pursue it. Glad you got one- looks like a great little unit! 
Brad


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 28, 2007)

*Tech Tach 20K*

WOW!!! This thing works great. $93.00 shipped and almost instantaneous reading. My dealer was impressed. Just get the tach within 8 inches of the top of the cover to get a reading.

I did call Design Technology, Inc. before ordering. They told me the this tach reads a little quicker (Under 1/2 second update time) than the Commercial Tiny Tach. It is not as small but still very convenient.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 28, 2007)

I used one of those for a couple of years. They work well.


----------



## Cut4fun (Feb 28, 2007)

Update on EDT 5. I LOVE IT! 
I use it wireless all the time so far and I bet i have held it at least a foot away sometimes when used.
I still tune by ear and then check myself and then do final settings. 
I like the fact that it has the replaceable battery option too.

I have one of those cheapie $24 tachs setting in the tool box taching how fast I put my tools back in forth now.


----------



## 59Billy (Mar 29, 2007)

*Just bought an EDT-8*



Greg Lees said:


> So with my new tach, is it OK to warm the saw up and run it briefly at WOT to adjust the max RPM? I have a new MS460 with the DP muffler, the H and L jets are 1 turn out, but don't really know if thats enough or too much. I don't want to hurt my saw, but I don't want to run too lean unknowingly.
> 
> Greg



Found this post while doing a search on exactly this question.

FWIW, the 066 service manual says to turn the HS screw 2 turns out, warm up the engine, then run at WOT and adjust the HS screw to 12000. After that you return to idle and give the HS another half turn clockwise.

It *is* a bit nervewracking to run at WOT for just the time it takes to get a stable tach reading.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 29, 2007)

59Billy said:


> Found this post while doing a search on exactly this question.
> 
> FWIW, the 066 service manual says to turn the HS screw 2 turns out, warm up the engine, then run at WOT and adjust the HS screw to 12000. After that you return to idle and give the HS another half turn clockwise.
> 
> It *is* a bit nervewracking to run at WOT for just the time it takes to get a stable tach reading.




Be real careful with WHAT YOU READ... that process is ONLY for one version of the rev limiting ignition on an OLD 064/066... It's not the process on the vast majority of them..


----------



## 59Billy (Mar 29, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Be real careful with WHAT YOU READ... that process is ONLY for one version of the rev limiting ignition on an OLD 064/066... It's not the process on the vast majority of them..



Good catch. I just took another look, and I was actually looking at the process for the 064; the instructions for the analog 066 just sort of vaguely mention a tach after describing the basic settings, without making the procedure clear.

I was overfocused on Greg's question about running at max RPM. Anyway, I just had a few minutes to fool around with the EDT8 today, and it takes a second or so to reach a stable setting. It never got above about 11,800 (stock 660, about 5 tanks of fuel through it). That's close to what I want for milling, but I was a little leery about staying at WOT for a couple of seconds to be sure of the reading. Is that overcautious?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 29, 2007)

59Billy said:


> Good catch. I just took another look, and I was actually looking at the process for the 064; the instructions for the analog 066 just sort of vaguely mention a tach after describing the basic settings, without making the procedure clear.
> 
> I was overfocused on Greg's question about running at max RPM. Anyway, I just had a few minutes to fool around with the EDT8 today, and it takes a second or so to reach a stable setting. It never got above about 11,800 (stock 660, about 5 tanks of fuel through it). That's close to what I want for milling, but I was a little leery about staying at WOT for a couple of seconds to be sure of the reading. Is that overcautious?



5 sec is o.k.... But caution is good.....


----------



## belgian (Mar 30, 2007)

livewire said:


> I bought the *EDT-8* recently. It works good for me. I don't know if it does 4stroke or not but it doesn't matter as I will only use it on my saw(s)
> 
> I should mention that finding this little tach at my local dealers was like searching for the holy grail. No one knew what the hell I was asking for, even with the part number!
> 
> $99 bucks and some change...once they found it!



I just got an EDT 8 delivered yesterday, as I wanted a tach for quite a while now. Price incl shipping 73 Euro(eq. 95 USD) will test it tomorrow.

according to the manual, it can also be used for 4 stroke.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 30, 2007)

uh oh... it only goes to 16,000:monkey:


----------



## livewire (Mar 30, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> uh oh... it only goes to 16,000:monkey:



ya, but you won't be needing a tach anymore after running at 16k for awhile!


----------



## Engineeringnerd (Mar 30, 2007)

*SenDec not so good*

I bought the SenDec from Baileys, and I think you can do better. It's really slow to read, and I'm not confident I know when it's reading max, real time, or whatever the 3rd function is. I feel I have to rev my saw way too long to get a stable reading, then I doubt it. I like to tune while I run, so the delay really messes with you since you have to try to remember where your adjustment was 1 - 2 seconds ago.

It also doesn't have a replaceable battery, so once it dies, the unit is useless. The back of the unit is potted in epoxy, so good luck trying to crack it to replace it Rambo style. They said they have 10 years on one without the battery going dead. It just seems reasonable to me that something this expensive would have a replaceable battery.

It's probably the only thing I've ever purchased at Baileys that I thought was sub-standard.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 31, 2007)

livewire said:


> ya, but you won't be needing a tach anymore after running at 16k for awhile!



I believe that is true - I'd love to have one........


----------



## manual (Apr 9, 2007)

I would like to know if anybody is using this edt-8 tach on 4 cyc. engines
Does it work on 2 cylinders or just one ?
also does it hold last max rpm reading ?


----------



## Dubai Vol (Apr 9, 2007)

Help me out guys: I've been through the thread twice and can't find a specific reference on where to buy the "cheapie" $24 tach. Thanks!


----------



## Evin (Apr 9, 2007)

I have the $24 tach and I would not recommend it as it takes way to long to get a stable reading. Spend the extra cash and be happy.


----------



## Cut4fun (Apr 9, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Update on EDT 5. I LOVE IT!
> I use it wireless all the time so far and I bet i have held it at least a foot away sometimes when used.
> I still tune by ear and then check myself and then do final settings.
> I like the fact that it has the replaceable battery option too.
> ...



Now here is the whole thread breaking down the cheapie tach, bailey's tach and the edt-5. Read and soak it in it is all there, relay times for each tach and all.  http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=40725&highlight=cheapie+tach Some of the guys are using the cheapie tach mounted on there milling saws.


----------



## beelsr (Apr 9, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Now here is the whole thread breaking down the cheapie tach, bailey's tach and the edt-5. Read and soak it in it is all there, relay times for each tach and all.  http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=40725&highlight=cheapie+tach Some of the guys are using the cheapie tach mounted on there milling saws.



But you can't get an edt-5 anymore - at least not from NorthEast Stihl. Ordered one and the dealer got an edt-8 instead. 

"But I wanted a -5. Sell me yours?" "NOOO!!!!"


----------



## Cut4fun (Apr 9, 2007)

beelsr said:


> But you can't get an edt-5 anymore - at least not from NorthEast Stihl. Ordered one and the dealer got an edt-8 instead.
> 
> "But I wanted a -5. Sell me yours?" "NOOO!!!!"



Now isnt this funny, in this thread you had a chance to buy a EDT-5 from your dealer and chose not to. http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=564196#post564196 I even tried to get you to find out for me how much your dealer wanted for the edt-5 in stock and you just blew me off. :hmm3grin2orange: 
Just to let you know I love the EDT-5 and it super quick read out and refresh rate. I hear the new ones arnt as fast.

I went and searched that seller that 04ultra posted and he has the PET-302 forsale. http://cgi.ebay.com/Stihl-ECHO-Tach...ryZ79669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 9, 2007)

beelsr said:


> But you can't get an edt-5 anymore - at least not from NorthEast Stihl. Ordered one and the dealer got an edt-8 instead.
> 
> "But I wanted a -5. Sell me yours?" "NOOO!!!!"










Maybe check with this guy ...He had some on Jan.10th this year.. 



.


----------



## JohnO (Apr 9, 2007)

Any thoughts on the DTI Fast-Tach vs. Tech-Tach 20k? They are the same price, but it's not clear why I would pick one over the other. Looks like more people have the Tech-Tach 20k based on this thread. 

Thanks,

-John


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 9, 2007)

JohnO said:


> Any thoughts on the DTI Fast-Tach vs. Tech-Tach 20k? They are the same price, but it's not clear why I would pick one over the other. Looks like more people have the Tech-Tach 20k based on this thread.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -John




I did call before I ordered. I can send you the phone number through a pm if you are interested. The TT-20K is supposed to be a faster update and a little more range on the wireless reading.


----------



## beelsr (Apr 9, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Now isnt this funny, in this thread you had a chance to buy a EDT-5 from your dealer and chose not to.



Yeah, remind me. As if I didn't remember myself. :bang: At the time, I didn't know how slow the 7/8 refreshed. They're almost as bad as the ENM $20 tach. You try to do the right thing and get the "upgrade" and it bits you in the azz. 



Cut4fun said:


> I even tried to get you to find out for me how much your dealer wanted for the edt-5 in stock and you just blew me off. :hmm3grin2orange:



Well, I didn't blow you off so much as I rarely talk to my dealer. He's a part-timer who took over his father's shop and works it a couple nights a week. Never the same nights and maybe one Saturday a month. Leaving a message just doesn't work. He forgets... I've been on the road for 12 weeks so far this year. I just got over to his shop this weekend and picked up stuff I ordered the first week of Feb. But I know you're kidding and I'm not being defensive. Just saying, that's all....




Cut4fun said:


> Just to let you know I love the EDT-5 and it super quick read out and refresh rate. I hear the new ones arnt as fast.



Oh, twisting the knife.  Oh, the humanity.  Where's the anti-feedback button...  



Cut4fun said:


> I went and searched that seller that 04ultra posted and he has the PET-302 forsale. http://cgi.ebay.com/Stihl-ECHO-Tach...ryZ79669QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Yeah, email going out next...


----------



## billyjoejr (Apr 9, 2007)

manual said:


> I would like to know if anybody is using this edt-8 tach on 4 cyc. engines
> Does it work on 2 cylinders or just one ?
> also does it hold last max rpm reading ?




I bought an EDT-8 from my dealer a couple months ago.
It only has the display. Reads 0 all the time, hold it next to the spark plug and the rpms are shown with a slight delay. Take it away from the spark plug and it goes back to 0.
No buttons for max rpm, etc.
I also noticed that it goes up in increments of 40 rpms(I think, it's been a while since I used it), so it's not going to be extremely accurate. 
I used it to adjust the idle on a forklift at work by holding in next to a plug wire and doubling the rpm readings being the engine was a 4 stroke. So it comes in handy for more than chainsaws. :rockn:


----------



## 00juice (Apr 12, 2007)

*Tech Tach 20k*

Just got one of the tech tachs today. Quick question, do chainsaws spark once or twice per revolution? I know this tach can be set to once per revolution, twice per revolution or once every other revolution.
Thanks


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 12, 2007)

00juice said:


> Just got one of the tech tachs today. Quick question, do chainsaws spark once or twice per revolution? I know this tach can be set to once per revolution, twice per revolution or once every other revolution.
> Thanks



I believe you'll want the tach set on the default (360) setting. Could you fire up a saw and read the idle rpm's? This should give you an idea if the setting is correct. (I didn't answer your question though)


----------



## Kiwilogger (May 16, 2007)

I have a chance to buy an EDT5 tacho, will it work on my new MS660?


----------



## beelsr (May 16, 2007)

Kiwilogger said:


> I have a chance to buy an EDT5 tacho, will it work on my new MS660?



yep. every saw stihl currently sells except for the ms280.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 16, 2007)

Kiwilogger said:


> I have a chance to buy an EDT5 tacho, will it work on my new MS660?



+1 good tach!!!!


----------



## Four Paws (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, I finally got with it and bought myself a tach. Decided on the tech-tach 20K for multiple reasons - fast refresh rate, multiple modes for almost all types of small engines, replacable battery, competitive price. I bought direct from the manufacturer - nice folks, easy to deal with, shipped out fast. I tuned a saw today - it works excellently! 

Some observations: 
-refresh rate is FAST!!!
-the unit seems to be pretty robust. 
-the unit needs to be held withing 4-5 inches of the spark plug wire for the best results.
-comes with a wired pick-up probe that is optional for hands free use, just clamp it on the plug wire.
-has a handy rubberized protective sleeve that it fits in.
-has 180,360 and 720 degree modes which means it works on just about ANY small engine out there.
-replacable 9volt battery, auto off 1 minute after the last signal was received.
-the only slight drawback about this unit is the size...approximately 3"x5". I am going to make a wrist strap for mine, or something similar so I can use it a bit easier and safer. 

If you are on the fence, and want to buy only one tool to last you the rest of your days, this is the unit to have.


----------



## KMB (Jul 3, 2007)

Four Paws said:


> Well, I finally got with it and bought myself a tach. Decided on the tech-tach 20K for multiple reasons - fast refresh rate, multiple modes for almost all types of small engines, replacable battery, competitive price. I bought direct from the manufacturer - nice folks, easy to deal with, shipped out fast. I tuned a saw today - it works excellently!
> 
> Some observations:
> -refresh rate is FAST!!!
> ...



Atta boy!  Some day I'll take the plunge too... 

Kevin


----------



## PA Plumber (Jul 3, 2007)

Four Paws said:


> Well, I finally got with it and bought myself a tach. Decided on the tech-tach 20K for multiple reasons - fast refresh rate, multiple modes for almost all types of small engines, replacable battery, competitive price. I bought direct from the manufacturer - nice folks, easy to deal with, shipped out fast. I tuned a saw today - it works excellently!
> 
> Some observations:
> -refresh rate is FAST!!!
> ...




I believe you got a good tach. I really like mine.  
Most of my tuning is done in the woods, so I just lay the tach on the tailgate of my truck, and hold the saw close. This lets me use two hands on the saw.


----------



## sdt7618 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Cheapy?*

has any one tried the tach from amicks?

ENM PT15B2 2 cycle Tach Tachometer

I know it is v cheap, and doesn't have replaceable batt's but is it any good?

Steve


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 6, 2007)

sdt7618 said:


> has any one tried the tach from amicks?
> 
> ENM PT15B2 2 cycle Tach Tachometer
> 
> ...



If it is the $20 one. They work but have a very slow refresh rate of 2.5 seconds. They are even accurate and have tested against my EDT-5 to make sure it was. After getting the EDT-5 my cheapie tach just sets unused. 
There is even a old thread on testing it, I will go dig it up for you.

Here is the link where I tested the cheapie tach.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=40725&highlight=cheapie+tach


----------



## sdt7618 (Jul 7, 2007)

*still there*

well, just ordered 3 of the cheap one's guess will eday the other 2 or just give them away. can't go wrong at £8.00 each!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 7, 2007)

I just bought one of the $20 from amicks, too slow. Anyone want it for $15 shipped?


----------



## ispansco (Aug 23, 2007)

*how many rpm?*

Hello to all, 

Yesterday I have received my new tachometer DTI-20K from USA. I am very happy with the purchase, is very fast and easy to use. I have bought it in the manufacturer’s website and the purchase was perfect. 

Now, I would like to know what do you think of it: I have fixed my 346xp(muffler mod) and you have to consider that I have spent approximately 3 gas tanks.
( see pic 13.200rpm). When the chainsaw is more run how many rpm do you recommend to fix it? :greenchainsaw: 

Don't forget I am bad in English :rockn:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 6, 2007)

Hmmm, no mention of the PET-2000DX here so far.

I got one from The Cutting Edge, and it works great as fasr as I can see - really small and handy as well.... 

I use it without the lead wire attached.


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Thought I'd bring this thread back from the dead...*

Mag58


> Yes it tricky to hold it and tune the saw at the same time, but I tune the saw and then do some reading whit the Tach. And it seem to be at a lower cost in US, as always



I ended up getting this one after reading this post and it has worked out great.

At first though, it was reading some crazy numbers. 21,000-48,000-8,000 and so forth. 

I figured out it was the shiny aluminum flywheel giving the false readings. It was reading everything and anything. I painted the flywheel flat black taking care not to paint the magneto and surrounding areas. 

Kept one area between the fins unpainted and added the strip. 

For someone on a budget, it's does seem to be a descent deal.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 7, 2009)

how do you use teh digital one? Take the flywheel cover off and put tape on then put it back on without screws and start then take cover off while running and test?
Matt


----------



## serial killer (Jan 7, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> how do you use teh digital one? Take the flywheel cover off and put tape on then put it back on without screws and start then take cover off while running and test?
> Matt



You're thinking about an optical tach that needs a piece of reflective tape to "see" something spinning and count the number of revolutions. I remember using them when I was a kid on the props of model airplanes. The tachs these guys are talking about pick up an electrical signal every time the spark plug fires and just need to be close to the saw, no disassembly needed.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 7, 2009)

ok, when they are talking about teh new ignition what d they mean? I have a 660 to a 032 but it has teh electric moduel and not points so will the tack work on these saws as well as the 039 ext...
Wich one is best for under $40
Matt


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone have one they want to sell?


----------



## fj40chance (Mar 1, 2012)

serial killer said:


> You're thinking about an optical tach that needs a piece of reflective tape to "see" something spinning and count the number of revolutions. I remember using them when I was a kid on the props of model airplanes. The tachs these guys are talking about pick up an electrical signal every time the spark plug fires and just need to be close to the saw, no disassembly needed.



The Mag58, Matt was asking about is a lazer tach that uses light instead of sensing the spark pulses.

Sorry, just noticed I'm a few years slow...... WOW!


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 1, 2012)

Works Connection Tach,most of my saws have them on full time.

[video=youtube;XbuPrSLorsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbuPrSLorsU[/video]


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello come in ???? Is there anyone out there?. I need a tach on this saw.


----------

